# St.Ingbert PUR



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen,
kennt jemand die Strecke in St.Ingbert bzw. wohnt in der Nähe und hat Lust mal mit mir die blaue Strecke unsicher zu machen ?
http://www.st-ingbert.de/283.0.html


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

So hab mich dann heut morgen mal spontan nach St.Ingbert aufgemacht 
...und es hat mich Nerven ohne Ende gekostet 
Erstma natürlich Abfahrt verpasst *grummel* kein Wunder wenn man meint man kennt sich im Saarland aus und könnte ohne Navi fahren 
Als ich dann endlich da, war Bike ausgepackt und zusammen geschraubt hab ich mich schon gefreut dass es endlich los geht vor allem bei dem traumwetter 
Natürlich direkt mal am Anfang ein super schwerer Trail bergab und schon ist mir das Herz in die Hose gerutscht  Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt umzudrehen -> "das schaffst du nie!"
Aber dann gingen die Probleme richtig los! Ich hatte keine Ahnung wo ich war und hab noch nicht mal den richtigen Streckeneinstieg gefunden Ausnahmsweise war das Problem dass zu viele Schilder und Punkte an den Bäumen waren die mich total verwirrt haben! Selbst wie die Frau ist natürlich gleich mal die nächstbesten Leute gefragt aber niemand kannte die Streck und just in dem Moment kam natürlich kein MTBler 
Ende vom Lied war dass ich den ganzen Trail wieder hoch geschoben habe (kann die DH/FRler jetzt verstehen und leide mit ihnen ) wieder zum ausgangspunkt zurück und andere Richtung gefahren *ahhh* Komischerweise zeigten die Pfeile jetzt in die falsche richtung  (man will ja schließlich nicht alle trails hochschieben die runter so schön wären...) Ein letztes Mal zurück zum Parkplatz (mittlerweile war ich schon bei 5 unnötigen km ) wo ich dann endlich ein leckeres CC schnittchen getroffen hab der mir dann den Weg und die Schilder erklärt hat und mich ein stück mitgenommen hat. Mensch der ist gefahren wie ein irrer vor allem dieser schwierige Trail  Bei mir war absteigen und schieben angesagt 
Leider war die Sache immer noch nicht gegessen und ich irrte dann noch weitere 2km durch den Wald und hab mich letztendlich für die "kleine" runde von 14km entschieden (ja ich weiß ein witz ) aber die strecke hat mich sowohl physisch als auch psychisch an die Grenzen gebracht 
Gab noch 2 weitere schwere Trails wo ich noch nicht mal freiwillig zu fuß runter gegangen wäre aber es gab halt keine alternative  hatte noch ein paar wanderer vor mir die auch nur am fluchen waren! Würde echt mal gerne sehen wie da jemand runter fährt ohne zu stürzen 
Unterwegs hab ich noch vereinzelt MTBler getroffen die auch eher durch die Gegend geirrt waren...muss sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht von der beschilderung wobei die strecke ansonsten echt schön war mit etwa 2/3 singletrailanteil 
Fazit:Ich bin in meine Bikeschranken verwiesen worden und musste feststellen dass sowohl meine Kondi als auch meine Psyche weit aus schlechter sind als ich dachte 

Sorry für den langen Post aber musste mal sein....

Grüße vom greenhorn (das seinem Namen alle Ehre macht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2011)

ich denke , dir wird im moment dauernd schwindelig ....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

macht sich da jemand sorgen um meine gesundheit


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2011)

nee, jetzt ma im ernst ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

falls es dich wirklich interessieren sollte  ich hab das mit dem Schwindel schon relativ lange (bestimmt schon 2-3Jahre) und wollte das jetzt nur klären weil ich eigentlich vor hatte allein auf ne größere tour zu gehen und ich mir sorgen mache dass es sich auch mit zuviel sport verschlimmern könnte...
Aber das werd ich alles erst nach belastungstest un herzultraschall rausfinden und solange mache ich weiter wie bisher weil ich ansonsten gesund bin 
aber das gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht hierher


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich wohne in St.Ingbert direkt an der PUR dran. Kann dir wenn du möchtest ein paar schöne Trauls zeigen wenn du mal wieder im Saarland bist.

Mit der Beschilderung da geb ich dir recht, das ist verwirrend. Blickte am Anfang auch nicht durch, und alleie biken macht eh kein Spaß

kannst dich ja per PN bei mir melden.

VG
Marco


----------



## Deleted 221402 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo allesamt,
die Pur wollt ich mir auch schon länger mal anschauen.Hatte blos nie die
Nerven dazu.Wo kann man den da gut parken.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

gibt mehrere Parkplätze die von der Autobahn aus mit den Schildern "MTB Strecke" ausgeschildert sind.
Wollte auf jeden fall vor Winter die PUR noch ein paar mal befahren.
Vielleicht können wir hier über diesen Wege eine kleine Gruppe zusammenbekommen. Will zwar nicht sagen ich kenne die Strecke in und auswendig aber doch soweit Ortskundig, dass ich nicht auf Schilder schauen muss.

VG
Marco


----------



## Deleted 221402 (2. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht.Ich würd sagen grad en Treath im Regionalforum öffnen und
dan kanns losgehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

wenn die Ladies hier mit euch fahren wollen 
aber wenn ihr nett fragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 221402 (2. Oktober 2011)

Deswegen sag ich ja Regionalforum.
Naja bis vor kurzem hab ich mir den Account noch mit meiner Frau geteilt,da hätts noch gepasst das hätte ja sie sein können.


----------



## FSCutter (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es ein kleines Video aus dem Stiefelwald bei St.Ingbert


Viel Spass


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Mai 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So hab mich dann heut morgen mal spontan nach St.Ingbert aufgemacht
> ...und es hat mich Nerven ohne Ende gekostet
> Erstma natürlich Abfahrt verpasst *grummel* kein Wunder wenn man meint man kennt sich im Saarland aus und könnte ohne Navi fahren
> Als ich dann endlich da, war Bike ausgepackt und zusammen geschraubt hab ich mich schon gefreut dass es endlich los geht vor allem bei dem traumwetter
> ...




Hmm...schade das ich Dir in Schüren nicht weiterhelfen konnte, dabei war ich der festen Überzeugung das Du den Weg nach meiner beschreibung findest!  Bist aber wieder gut Zuhause angekommen oder ?Und wirf nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn, aller Anfang ist schwer! Das wird aber mit der Zeit nur fleissig weiter fahren


----------



## dirk22385 (28. Juli 2017)

Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand der Strecke. Wollte vielleicht am Wochenende fahren.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (28. Juli 2017)

Die Pur ist eigentlich sehr gut befahren, so dass sie auch meist frei ist. Bei dem Wetter in den letzten Tagen könnten (und sind auch laut Aussage eines Kollegen von mir, z.B. Lambertsberg-Downhill) ein paar Trails teils etwas ausgewaschen sein.


----------



## dirk22385 (28. Juli 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd's morgen dann mal mit meinem Sohn probieren. Wir werden wohl die grüne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckSchnorres (28. Juli 2017)

Sehr schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit ein paar technischen Highlights aber nix zu Wildes.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------

